# Helix DSP PRO mk3 and P SIX DSP ULTIMATE specs (updated with more upcoming items)



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I got one of my friends who is attending the EMMA Euro finals right now, to go to the Audiotec Fischer stand and see if he found some info on these upcoming products, since people (and myself) are curious about this.

He just did, so these pics are taken 15 mins ago 



















P Six really does look ultimate 😍


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

So a slight bump up in watts which isn't bad at all considering what it was putting out already. This is very interesting but a sep 2022 date. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MME1122 (Dec 27, 2019)

Looks like 4 pre-outs now, tad more power, and ACO.

Honestly it looks awesome. A couple extra pre outs would be nice to have on this.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Also TwinDSP Power (only found on DSP Ultra so far), Virtual channel processing, both optical and coaxial inputs, optical output (I would guess the last 2 channels of the 12 channel DSP) to feed a digital signal to amps with optical inputs, like the C Four, C One, P One, P Two etc


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

All they had to say was ACO ISA. 1500 bucks though?


----------



## Andretti808 (Nov 5, 2014)

This is exciting news, got awhile to wait now!


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

need that pro mk3!


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

haakono said:


> Hey guys, I got one of my friends who is attending the EMMA Euro finals right now, to go to the Audiotec Fischer stand and see if he found some info on these upcoming products, since people (and myself) are curious about this.
> 
> He just did, so these pics are taken 15 mins ago



Kent Olav?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Maybe 😁 

Nautiluz as well, but KO beat him to it


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

And some more specs for upcoming products from AF:


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Awesome stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Granite said:


> All they had to say was ACO ISA. 1500 bucks though?


That's euros. It will be more in the US. The P Six Mk2 was more.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> That's euros. It will be more in the US. The P Six Mk2 was more.


Maybe $1553?


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

euro to us is almost 1:1 right now lol


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

how do the match products compare to the helix?


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

It's just the hype. Dealers like to spike the prices here in the US.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

619Tundra said:


> It's just the hype. Dealers like to spike the prices here in the US.


Beyond ignorant. Import fees alone on some products harmonized codes are a reason on its own to explain price differences. Also, ever shipped anything overseas? What about distributed products in the US market?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SPAZ said:


> how do the match products compare to the helix?


They have different uses. Match is all meant for simpler plug and play style installations


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Beyond ignorant. Import fees alone on some products harmonized codes are a reason on its own to explain price differences. Also, ever shipped anything overseas? What about distributed products in the US market?


I see Audiotec Fischer product prices in other countries in South America for much less than in US.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

I guess Lima, Peru is closer to Germany than NY.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

619Tundra said:


> I see Audiotec Fischer product prices in other countries in South America for much less than in US.


Ever heard of VAT/import fees/duties? What about difference in the market in general? What about the distribution model? Trust me, you don't have it figured out. This doesn't surprise me though.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

No but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## Thor23278 (May 4, 2020)

619Tundra said:


> I see Audiotec Fischer product prices in other countries in South America for much less than in US.


Aside from different import fees and taxes, you also have to consider the dealer markup required to be a worthwhile profit. $50US markup might be a satisfactory amount profit in one country, while here in the states $50US isn't even worth carrying and selling the product.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thor23278 said:


> Aside from different import fees and taxes, you also have to consider the dealer markup required to be a worthwhile profit. $50US markup might be a satisfactory amount profit in one country, while here in the states $50US isn't even worth carrying and selling the product.


nevermind that each region has different ways of making money. Nothing about it is comparable. But hey, he will probably still be in my inbox when he needs help with it after buying it from some sketchy dude overseas lol


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh how scary! You shouldn't call other Audiotec Fischer Dealers "Sketchy" just because they sell outside of the US Market. Most of these guys are more honest than you.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

haakono said:


> And some more specs for upcoming products from AF:
> 
> View attachment 332463
> 
> ...



The stagger on the UP 8 DSP looks perfect for a factory upgrade or single amp install. I know lots of people will think that isn't enough for the subs, but if you choose a pair of subs carefully and design an enclosure with cabin gain in mind, it should be sufficient.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

619Tundra said:


> Oh how scary! You shouldn't call other Audiotec Fischer Dealers "Sketchy" just because they sell outside of the US Market. Most of these guys are more honest than you.


That's not a dealer. Selling a product doesn't make you a dealer. Also, you wouldn't know the first thing about me aside from the fact that I have a low tolerance for annoyance. This may or may not explain why I have you blocked on messenger lol

Also, yes, sketchy. Do a bit of digging


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Focused4door said:


> The stagger on the UP 8 DSP looks perfect for a factory upgrade or single amp install. I know lots of people will think that isn't enough for the subs, but if you choose a pair of subs carefully and design an enclosure with cabin gain in mind, it should be sufficient.


So the Up8 is kinda designed around BMW and Mercedes vehicles. Both use 8" woofers with BMW's under the seat and Merc in the firewall. Use the Match 2 ohm midbass drivers with that Up8 (previously the Up7) and it's an insane upgrade considering how relatively inexpensive and easy it is. We actually work with the local Mercedes dealership and do these upgrades for them as they offer it to their clients over Burmester.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

619Tundra said:


> Oh how scary! You shouldn't call other Audiotec Fischer Dealers "Sketchy" just because they sell outside of the US Market. Most of these guys are more honest than you.


Sigh…..

I think most folks who know Nick would comment he is bluntly honest, always. Myself included. Nick probably sells a very large quantity of MSC products, certainly Helix locally and online. He probably deals with dozens of customer service requests for their products daily, whether or not folks purchased from him. He generally is more than accommodating and very helpful. I was in the exact situation.

I suggest looking at buying from authorized dealer if you want local service and support. Buying from from an overseas seller to save $100 and then asking for hours of customer service is just bad business.

Nick is as transparent as they get.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Well Nick you seem to always act like a little kid. I don't know the reason why you blocked me, I can care less. You do good work and I admire you for that, but you come across as a jerk. Work on your attitude. You own a business. Stop acting like an ass.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

619Tundra said:


> I see Audiotec Fischer product prices in other countries in South America for much less than in US.





619Tundra said:


> I guess Lima, Peru is closer to Germany than NY.


One of the most American things of all, a Big Mac, is $5.81 in the US, and $3.34 in Peru









Big Mac index 2022 | Statista


At 6.71 U.S.




www.statista.com





World economics, funny thing how that works..


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I will have to try out the new p six at some point. I still have the original helix dsp pro and it's been so great.


----------



## Thor23278 (May 4, 2020)

619Tundra said:


> Well Nick you seem to always act like a little kid. I don't know the reason why you blocked me, I can care less. You do good work and I admire you for that, but you come across as a jerk. Work on your attitude. You own a business. Stop acting like an ass.


He’s been like that forever. Not like it’s a new thing. He should probably keep acting like a pompous ass because it’s clearly working out just fine for him.

As for the “sketchy” retailer thing. I get that. It’s not like they’re bad retailers. They’re bad because they’re JUST retailers selling high-end equipment. In my business people often look at my prices and then buy **** online because they can save a few bucks. Unfortunately for them, and me, they had no ****ing clue what they were getting into so when they have problems they come to me hoping I can help them figure it out. I want to tell them to go pound sand but I’m also a nice guy at heart. So I help them. Grumpily. And I will insinuate they are stupid. It’s my fee if they want my help. But of course there are some very special people I charge and treat like idiots. Because they are dumb and maybe they need to be punished to learn.

If they had just bought **** from me in the first place I would have held their hand through they process with a smile and continued to offer support in the future. You don’t get that from bobsthingsandstuff.com


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thor23278 said:


> He’s been like that forever. Not like it’s a new thing. He should probably keep acting like a pompous ass because it’s clearly working out just fine for him.
> 
> As for the “sketchy” retailer thing. I get that. It’s not like they’re bad retailers. They’re bad because they’re JUST retailers selling high-end equipment. In my business people often look at my prices and then buy **** online because they can save a few bucks. Unfortunately for them, and me, they had no ****ing clue what they were getting into so when they have problems they come to me hoping I can help them figure it out. I want to tell them to go pound sand but I’m also a nice guy at heart. So I help them. Grumpily. And I will insinuate they are stupid. It’s my fee if they want my help. But of course there are some very special people I charge and treat like idiots. Because they are dumb and maybe they need to be punished to learn.
> 
> If they had just bought **** from me in the first place I would have held their hand through they process with a smile and continued to offer support in the future. You don’t get that from bobsthingsandstuff.com


This is the _exact _dilemma I face on a day to day basis with this forum. "Nicks mean and his prices are higher, so I'm going to buy from somewhere else". *proceeds to come back to me for help and puts me in the weird situation of having to either tell them that its not my problem, or just spend my time helping them.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

You guys should pat yourselves in the back and tell us how bad people cry when they don't buy from you.


----------



## Thor23278 (May 4, 2020)

_Nevermind. Not intending to derail the thread._


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thor23278 said:


> Nah, they don't cry. They just waste my time. Do you enjoy it when people waste your time?


Dont you know, car audio shops time should be free


----------



## Tw1tcHy (7 mo ago)

619Tundra said:


> Well Nick you seem to always act like a little kid. I don't know the reason why you blocked me, I can care less. You do good work and I admire you for that, but you come across as a jerk. Work on your attitude. You own a business. Stop acting like an ass.


Been reading this forum for some weeks now, came across this thread in my un-ending research journey and found this ironically hilarious, when in the very last thread I was browsing had you come in and offer absolutely nothing constructive beyond:



619Tundra said:


> This install is garbage. No wonder they sound like crap. Get rid of that baffle rubber surround and make new solid speaker adapters. Run wires properly. This is a joke.





619Tundra said:


> Pure garbage.


Like what balls to criticize someone else for "having attitude" only to post things like this less than three weeks later lmao? A whopping 332 posts and already at least 2% of them have been nothing but combative, whiny BS.


----------



## Speedhunter (Feb 21, 2020)

🍿🍿🍿🍿🤩


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Tw1tcHy said:


> Been reading this forum for some weeks now, came across this thread in my un-ending research journey and found this ironically hilarious, when in the very last thread I was browsing had you come in and offer absolutely nothing constructive beyond:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's mad that I blocked him on FB so he can't endlessly bother me with asinine and easily Googleable questions, and give me an attitude when I don't spoonfeed him.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> He's mad that I blocked him on FB so he can't endlessly bother me with asinine and easily Googleable questions, and give me an attitude when I don't spoonfeed him.


You sold me 2 products. You don't need to be a dick about me asking questions about them. I never bothered you. So don't make it sound like I'm on your ass. I made a mistake by accepting you on fb. I thought you were cool. I see you use quality products and your builds show quality. Aside from that, I think you're an ass. Ever since I questioned legitimate testing results for Resonix, you have been hostile towards me. Grow up.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

619Tundra said:


> You sold me 2 products. You don't need to be a dick about me asking questions about them. I never bothered you. So don't make it sound like I'm on your ass. I made a mistake by accepting you on fb. I thought you were cool. I see you use quality products and your builds show quality. Aside from that, I think you're an ass. Ever since I questioned legitimate testing results for Resonix, you have been hostile towards me. Grow up.


I do not remember selling you a single thing. Also, I do not send _anyone_ requests on Facebook that I do not know, so I cannot help but believe this is a bit exaggerated. As far as being hostile and growing up.. scroll up to your quoted post you smooth-brained bafoon.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

I don't have the time to post your messages to put you on blast here. Just let it go.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

619Tundra said:


> I don't have the time to post your messages to put you on blast here. Just let it go.


You don't have anything to put me on blast lol


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Whatever.


----------



## andr.shmi (8 mo ago)

HELIX DSP PRO MK3


Digital High-Res 10-channel signal processor with 96 kHz / 32 Bit signal path




www.audiotec-fischer.de






A/D: AKM Velvet Sound 32 Bit
D/A: AKM Velvet Sound 32 Bit


----------



## Speedhunter (Feb 21, 2020)

andr.shmi said:


> HELIX DSP PRO MK3
> 
> 
> Digital High-Res 10-channel signal processor with 96 kHz / 32 Bit signal path
> ...


What a useless spec/feature to look at from them all...


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

I’m glad they’ve started having access to the akm chips again after the fire that took them off the market a year or two ago, although I don’t find anything wrong with burr brown dacs either as they make good stuff that showed up in my dsp.3s as well


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

dumdum said:


> I’m glad they’ve started having access to the akm chips again after the fire that took them off the market a year or two ago, although I don’t find anything wrong with burr brown dacs either as they make good stuff that showed up in my dsp.3s as well



I was thinking the same thing! AKM is back


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

So what's the current US retail for a DSP ultra right now? $2,000?

If they are charging $900 euros for a Pro mk3 in Europe I would guess its going to be $1300 here, or a few hundred less than an Ultra... i read the specs and its literally a DSP ultra but with two less channels and also a few less features like effects processing.. but its got the dual processors.. AKM a/d and d/a... very similar to the Ultra as far as hardware but it seems Audiotec Fischer is intentionally limiting its feature set on software to keep it from taking sales away from the Ultra.. which makes sense.. I would do the same thing if I were them.

The new DSP.3S is very nice, I like the new controller port.. but I'll tell you what.. the virtual channels are important if you want to control the volume of your rear fill.. the dsp.3S cannot do that.. you need an Ultra.. or I guess an Pro MK3 since it looks like it should have virtual channels as well... but it looks like its close to the price of an Ultra anyways so i don't see much appeal for anyone to get a pro mk3 instead of the Ultra unless you just want to save a few hundred bucks.. if youre already spending that much I'd just get the Ultra but thats just my view..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cman said:


> So what's the current US retail for a DSP ultra right now? $2,000?
> 
> If they are charging $900 euros for a Pro mk3 in Europe I would guess its going to be $1300 here, or a few hundred less than an Ultra... i read the specs and its literally a DSP ultra but with two less channels and also a few less features like effects processing.. but its got the dual processors.. AKM a/d and d/a... very similar to the Ultra as far as hardware but it seems Audiotec Fischer is intentionally limiting its feature set on software to keep it from taking sales away from the Ultra.. which makes sense.. I would do the same thing if I were them.
> 
> The new DSP.3S is very nice, I like the new controller port.. but I'll tell you what.. the virtual channels are important if you want to control the volume of your rear fill.. the dsp.3S cannot do that.. you need an Ultra.. or I guess an Pro MK3 since it looks like it should have virtual channels as well... but it looks like its close to the price of an Ultra anyways so i don't see much appeal for anyone to get a pro mk3 instead of the Ultra unless you just want to save a few hundred bucks.. if youre already spending that much I'd just get the Ultra but thats just my view..


Ultra's suggested price is $1600 if I recall.
PS, they are finally back in stock


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

Are these available yet? Prices? How much is the six channel DSP/Amp integrated-in-one “ultra/ultimate” unit in USD?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

That new P6 looks extra tasty 😋. Would give me 2 extra channels for rear fill. 🎶 My mind's tellin' me noooo, but my body, my body's tellin' me yessss🎶 lol sorry "I have issues"


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

cman said:


> So what's the current US retail for a DSP ultra right now? $2,000?
> 
> If they are charging $900 euros for a Pro mk3 in Europe I would guess its going to be $1300 here, or a few hundred less than an Ultra... i read the specs and its literally a DSP ultra but with two less channels and also a few less features like effects processing.. but its got the dual processors.. AKM a/d and d/a... very similar to the Ultra as far as hardware but it seems Audiotec Fischer is intentionally limiting its feature set on software to keep it from taking sales away from the Ultra.. which makes sense.. I would do the same thing if I were them.
> 
> The new DSP.3S is very nice, I like the new controller port.. but I'll tell you what.. the virtual channels are important if you want to control the volume of your rear fill.. the dsp.3S cannot do that.. you need an Ultra.. or I guess an Pro MK3 since it looks like it should have virtual channels as well... but it looks like its close to the price of an Ultra anyways so i don't see much appeal for anyone to get a pro mk3 instead of the Ultra unless you just want to save a few hundred bucks.. if youre already spending that much I'd just get the Ultra but thats just my view..


It’s not that they don’t have the effects stuff the ultra has… they have removed it from the newest pc tool 5 to make way in the software for other things that will arrive soon, so technically if running pc tool five the ultra. Dsp.3s etc won’t have those features either… you can still run pc tool 4.85 with the earlier dsps and get the centre function etc… but that software won’t have the dsp pro 3 in it or the p six ultimate 👍🏼


----------



## NiklaaasF33 (7 mo ago)

cman said:


> So what's the current US retail for a DSP ultra right now? $2,000?
> 
> If they are charging $900 euros for a Pro mk3 in Europe I would guess its going to be $1300 here, or a few hundred less than an Ultra... i read the specs and its literally a DSP ultra but with two less channels and also a few less features like effects processing.. but its got the dual processors.. AKM a/d and d/a... very similar to the Ultra as far as hardware but it seems Audiotec Fischer is intentionally limiting its feature set on software to keep it from taking sales away from the Ultra.. which makes sense.. I would do the same thing if I were them.
> 
> The new DSP.3S is very nice, I like the new controller port.. but I'll tell you what.. the virtual channels are important if you want to control the volume of your rear fill.. the dsp.3S cannot do that.. you need an Ultra.. or I guess an Pro MK3 since it looks like it should have virtual channels as well... but it looks like its close to the price of an Ultra anyways so i don't see much appeal for anyone to get a pro mk3 instead of the Ultra unless you just want to save a few hundred bucks.. if youre already spending that much I'd just get the Ultra but thats just my view..


usually the Ultra is listed for 1300€ (in Germany) - but I got mine for 1050€, often the dealers are able to give you a discount


----------



## Kalmangar (Jan 24, 2021)

andr.shmi said:


> HELIX DSP PRO MK3
> 
> 
> Digital High-Res 10-channel signal processor with 96 kHz / 32 Bit signal path
> ...


Atleast for the ULTRA and PRO they didn't change the DACs
cuz the new HELIX 3s and Mini MK2 and all the others aren't AKM anymore(they got cirrus logic)
So basicly the PRO realy has meaning know - how got "PRO" DAC, although there is better ones in the market AKM is fine hi-end DAC.

By the way helix P SIX ultimate is sweet.
I think they will put AKM in that also, to make it special not like the P SIX MK2 which got Cirrus logic also.


----------



## munak991 (Jul 29, 2016)

Kalmangar said:


> Atleast for the ULTRA and PRO they didn't change the DACs
> cuz the new HELIX 3s and Mini MK2 and all the others aren't AKM anymore(they got cirrus logic)
> So basicly the PRO realy has meaning know - how got "PRO" DAC, although there is better ones in the market AKM is fine hi-end DAC.
> 
> ...


Sadly P Six Ultimate got Burr Brown

Anyone knows what AKM chip is in Dsp Pro Mk3?


----------



## andr.shmi (8 mo ago)

munak991 said:


> Sadly P Six Ultimate got Burr Brown
> 
> Anyone knows what AKM chip is in Dsp Pro Mk3?


4456 х2


----------



## dlheman (Apr 29, 2011)

So is the DSP Pro MK3 just a 10 channel of the Ultra?


----------



## munak991 (Jul 29, 2016)

andr.shmi said:


> 4456 х2
> View attachment 344630


Woah, thanks for the info!
I already booked one unit with my local audio installer.
Very limited unit


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

munak991 said:


> Woah, thanks for the info!
> I already booked one unit with my local audio installer.
> Very limited unit


What do you mean limited. Like as in they are only making so many. Does that mean I have to buy one even though I don't need it. 🥴


----------



## munak991 (Jul 29, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> What do you mean limited. Like as in they are only making so many. Does that mean I have to buy one even though I don't need it. 🥴


Limited unit allocated for my region. thats what i have been told. Similar to what happen when nvidia 30s series launch
I have seen ppl listed in e-commerce for my country,RM6555~ USD1500


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> What do you mean limited. Like as in they are only making so many. Does that mean I have to buy one even though I don't need it. 🥴


No, just limited stock initially


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

They dont mention which velvet sound akm chips they are using (probably for a reason), but im glad these are available again. When you consider their entire value prop, Helix offers a lot of value. They have arguably the best support, outstanding engineering, fasttt updates and added free features, great quality and the best gui. Not much there to not like.


----------

